# Wanted: 26" Girder forks...(photos inside!)



## RyanPartridge (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm looking for these black 26" girder forks. Do you have em? Know where a set is?

Let me know!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 21, 2012)

*Looks like this!*

I don't but you did solve a mystery for me... That is a very rare part!


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 21, 2012)

*look for simplex cycle or harley davidson hummer*

small single cylinder motobikes


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

RyanPartridge said:


> I'm looking for these black 26" girder forks. Do you have em? Know where a set is?
> 
> Let me know!




someone on here was selling a set.....recently


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 30, 2012)

bricycle said:


> someone on here was selling a set.....recently




Really? I can't find the ad....we're they exactly the same?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

RyanPartridge said:


> Really? I can't find the ad....we're they exactly the same?




sent you a PM....


----------



## sam (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are not true girders. They were made for the BMX market in the 70s.I saw a 20" set at the Don johle show Sat.like the ones you show.
Raleigh also made them



These are true girder forks


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, the set I'm looking for(original post) are from the mid 1970's.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Nov 12, 2012)

Still looking...


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2012)

Might have better luck posting in the "wanted" section.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Nov 13, 2012)

vincev said:


> Might have better luck posting in the "wanted" section.




Thanks! My mistake...

Forum corrected...


----------



## RyanPartridge (Nov 26, 2012)

Still looking for these forks...


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 26, 2012)

RyanPartridge said:


> I'm looking for these black 26" girder forks. Do you have em? Know where a set is?
> 
> Let me know!



Are the forks in your picture the ones made by Gary Littlejohn? I have one.
Chris


----------



## RyanPartridge (Nov 26, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> Are the forks in your picture the ones made by Gary Littlejohn? I have one.
> Chris




Chris....PM sent.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Jul 23, 2013)

bump....still looking...


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 14, 2013)

Still looking...


----------

